# The World Has Gone Nuts



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I had to come to our site (Outbackers.com) for a touch of reality. All that anyone is talking about today all around the WORLD is the death of Michael Jackson! What is going on?! I grew up in the 60's/70's - I got Tiger Beat, I remember the Jackson 5! After that, it was Wacko Jacko - he turned into a nutcase but no one talks about that. He could sing and dance. He wasn't a philanthropist, it's not like he reached out to help others..........why such the big deal? I feel like the world has gone crazy.

Our next camping trip (July 7th) can't come fast enough - I seriously need to escape this insanity and enjoy time with family and friends! Am I alone in this feeling?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

GoodTimes said:


> I had to come to our site (Outbackers.com) for a touch of reality. All that anyone is talking about today all around the WORLD is the death of Michael Jackson! What is going on?! I grew up in the 60's/70's - I got Tiger Beat, I remember the Jackson 5! After that, it was Wacko Jacko - he turned into a nutcase but no one talks about that. He could sing and dance. He wasn't a philanthropist, it's not like he reached out to help others..........why such the big deal? I feel like the world has gone crazy.
> 
> Our next camping trip (July 7th) can't come fast enough - I seriously need to escape this insanity and enjoy time with family and friends! Am I alone in this feeling?


We shouldn't take away from what such a person has accomplished. Just like holding the home run record, graduating college at 15, or other such outstanding things, there is something profoundly special about a talent that results in things like the first ever record to ENTER the Billboard charts at #1.

That being said, I agree that at the end of the day he's just a man. It's truly sad for anyone to react otherwise.

Pop stars have been sort of a fascination to me. Not in the normal crazy sense, but the whole phenomenon whereby a person so troubled becomes locked inside himself because of his status. Elvis, Prince and Mariah Carey are other examples of it. I like to search out that #9 song on their albums where they may reveal themselves. Mariah Carey had one about feeling like a clown because all everyone sees is the happy made-up face. Of course, the whole Purple Rain album and movie was Prince's attempt at cathartic expression.

It's lesson time for the kids. Talk to them about the realities of fame and fortune.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I am sad to see the way they have forgotten the Lady that has fought a valiant fight with cancer and her family. I think to dwell on the one and not the other is a slight that is unforgivable. Both were stars in their own right and equal time should be spent on them. Farrah Faucet was a good actress of the same era. Not only that I want to hear about the rest of the world Not just the Hollywood type.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Farah Fawcet was i think 62 years old, not quite the same era as M. Jackson, I only know her because of the recent news, I don't remember anything she did.
I am 33 years old. M. Jackson was like our Elvis. He never did anything for charity and died from an overdoes and as a recluse, but people were crying over his death which was essentially a suicide. What about Ed McMahon? He was certainly an icon we can all remember. Heeyyyyyy -OOOOHHHHHH!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That I agree with, Farrah got lost in the shuffle and thats not fair.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rock hill said:


> Farah Fawcet was i think 62 years old, not quite the same era as M. Jackson, I only know her because of the recent news, I don't remember anything she did.
> I am 33 years old. M. Jackson was like our Elvis. He never did anything for charity and died from an overdoes and as a recluse, but people were crying over his death which was essentially a suicide. What about Ed McMahon? He was certainly an icon we can all remember. Heeyyyyyy -OOOOHHHHHH!


Actually they were the exact same era, She was 22 and MJ was 10. Both were very popular at the very same time.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

GoodTimes said:


> I had to come to our site (Outbackers.com) for a touch of reality. All that anyone is talking about today all around the WORLD is the death of Michael Jackson! What is going on?! I grew up in the 60's/70's - I got Tiger Beat, I remember the Jackson 5! After that, it was Wacko Jacko - he turned into a nutcase but no one talks about that. He could sing and dance. He wasn't a philanthropist, it's not like he reached out to help others..........why such the big deal? I feel like the world has gone crazy.
> 
> Our next camping trip (July 7th) can't come fast enough - I seriously need to escape this insanity and enjoy time with family and friends! Am I alone in this feeling?


I couldn't agree with you more. To say Wacko IMO, is being most charitable.

There have been a lot of kind-hearted, unselfish, and loving people on this planet that have left us. I am very proud to have known even just a few such people. They tend to come and go with out much notice, but are so loved both when they are here and when they are gone......I know, my beautiful wife of 30 years was one of those, I was such a lucky man


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I can't belive that I turned on Sportscenter today on ESPN and they were talking about Michael Jackson. WTH?? Has everyone forgotten about the things that he was accused of and probably done, just because you were found not guilty in court doesn't mean you didn't do what you were accused of, anyone ever heard of a guy they called "The Juice"? I have to believe in the old saying "Where there's that much smoke, there's FIRE!!" Michael Jackson was talented, OK so was OJ. Just because you were talented and popular and a celebrity doesn't mean you were a good person., God knows OJ sure as heck wasn't. Jackson was a FREAK, don't think I'll get any argument from anyone over that. Jackson most likely was a pedophile, most people like that the public is disgusted with, not fascinated with them. I just don't understand how the world is "mourning the loss" of someone like Jackson. I'm not glad he's dead but I sure as heck ain't in mourning either. This is just the crazy world that we now live in I guess that actually "mourns the loss" of a pedophile. UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

THANK GOD FOR BLOCKBUSTER!

...and beer


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I can still remember my very first high school dance in the 9th grade.. I eyed Shelley all night.. I finaly gathered enough guts to ask her to dance, and she accepted. We dated for another year on and off.. We had alot of fun together and Micheal Jackson seemed to always be around when I was with her.. I will never forget that..

It was a Micheal Jackson song that 1st dance. Something like Rock me, or Rock the night away.. It was a big hit in 1979.

Micheal Jackson was what all the girls listened to all throughout High School, He had hit after hit at the time.. Early 80's. Us guys either put up or be single.. lol

He pretty much lost it after that, but I have to say I have many fond memories of his songs. So I have a soft spot in my heart for him.. Kinda hate to say, but I do..

I sure wont miss him, because of his past, and because he lost his direction in music..

I rarely listen to him anymore, and never would when I camp.. lol

Now Def Lepord is another story... Yeah, I love the big hair bands of the 80's..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

tdvffjohn said:


> That I agree with, Farrah got lost in the shuffle and thats not fair.


I still remember wanting a Farrah poster.. lol Never did get one though.. My mom wouldnt have that sort of stuff on her sons bedroom walls..

Aint many moms left like that, uh? lol

hmmmm Charlies Angels.. What a great show! I was in love with Jackyln Smith... What a classy lady she was and still is..

RIP Farrah.......

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep we lost 2 great people recently Farrah and Ed McMahon then that Wacko Jacko has to die and take the lime light. BTW Ed was a decorated veteran and a great American.


----------

